# How do i catch bugs bunny?



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I spotted a really nice fat rabbit on my property last year, and im pretty sure he lives on our land. I considered taking him while i was patterning my shotgun but i didnt have a small game permit, and i decided to wait. Are there any tactics like decoys or bait that might give me a better shot of seeing him?

Thanks, Tiger


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Rent a couple of old cartoons. I believe Elmer used carrots. :lol:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

first you will need to visit the acme rabbit decoy company...........get the female bunny in the tight fittin dress......... then you locate the rabbits hole.......it will be the one with mailbox that says b. bunny........drop the carrots from the hole to an open area preferabley on pavement. when you see the rabbit throw the decoy in front of him to distract him and light the large rocket on your back that can also be purchased from the acme rocket company..... now you will need to be on roller skates to acomplish this but when the rocket ignites you should be able to chase down the rabbit.

you might also consider some wile e. coyote decoys that you could put along the sides of the road to keep the rabbit from leaving the pavement.
you know..... to kinda act as a blocker.

good luck....hehehe

pointer


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

you two are retards!! ok M.T. what you could do is put some pieces of apple or carrot out where you know he hangs and develop a regular eating time with him so that you can go at that certain time and know he will be there. once you do this you should have no problem popping him off. hope that helped!!!


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

RM422 said:


> you two are retards!! ok M.T. what you could do is put some pieces of apple or carrot out where you know he hangs and develop a regular eating time with him so that you can go at that certain time and know he will be there. once you do this you should have no problem popping him off. hope that helped!!!


ohhhhhhhhh sure........

do things the easy way .......see if i care.

pointer


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

YOu have a dog? use the dog to scare him up, and then bust a cap in him. :sniper:


----------



## mn_beagleboy (Jan 11, 2005)

If you have hunting beagle, they will definitely chase the rabbit out and run the rabbit until you shoot them. If you don't have dog and wanted to trap the rabbit, use abble as bait in the trap. This is how I trap rabbits.

Beagleboy


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

pointer99 said:


> ohhhhhhhhh sure........
> 
> do things the easy way .......see if i care.
> 
> pointer


Stop it..............your killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:
.
.
.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

one other thing....

when you are chasing the rabbit down with your rocket propelled roller skates don't forget to yell......

wun you wascal wabbit!!!

pointer


----------



## the_duckinator (Jan 9, 2005)

Don't forget the hat with earflaps either :wink:

Birdseed and corn work well too if you don't want to waste the apples. Then poke a .22 out your window and put a hole in him. Good luck.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

pointer99 said:


> one other thing....
> 
> when you are chasing the rabbit down with your rocket propelled roller skates don't forget to yell......
> 
> ...


You're mixing up elmer fudd and wile e. coyote, you butcher.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Militant Tiger I comend you for not taking Bugs out the first time. But me I dont need no stinking licence es , Just Kidding. Af far as a way to get him go out at sun rise or sunset good chance that rabbit will be in the same spot!! Good Luck


----------



## crittergetter (Apr 27, 2005)

m wascully wabbits, boys ey love m cawwots


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

usually people pattern dear, waterfowl or another type of game but i have never heard of rabbits. stick some food out in an open area then smoke'em :sniper:


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Bore.224--Love the blazing saddles reference!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't believe you guys, get serious. OK MT no foolin this is how you do it.

Dig a hole three feet across and a couple feet deep. Get a good wood fire going in it. Let it burn out, and when the ashes are cool get yourself a pound of frozen peas (Green Giant work best for me). Then place the peas one inch apart in a circle completely around the fire pit. When the rabbit comes to take a pea kick him in the ash hole.


----------



## crittergetter (Apr 27, 2005)

oh man,
plainsman made me swallow my chaw with that one.

ok, ok, on a serious note,

your only chance will be during dawn when he comes out for some 
warmth and fresh greens, if you can get him then,....then he betto count
his buessings...hehh hehh hehh hehh hehh!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I don't think the fellow is terribly smart, my first sighting was mid day while I was shooting targets.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

With all the predators and other disasters awaiting little bunnies their life expectancy isn't very long. It isn't a good chance that you will see him after a year, but you might get to blow the grandkids away.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Damn near no coyotes or foxes up where my place is, few hawks too just based on the location (big lake, few fields). He should still be there.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

o.k. wisten up....

first you will need a brown coat and hat. next you go out on tip toe and you put your finger up to your lips and say: " be very, very quiet.... i'm huntin wabbit." later you will come upon some twacks and then you say:"wook! wabbit twacks"! follow the twacks to a hole. there should be a mailbox that says b. bunny......now this is where it gets twicky. if you put your gun bawwels down the hole he will tie them in a knot and it will blow up in your face. you may need to go to the acme explosive company and purchase some tnt and bwast him out.

good wuck,

pointer


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

YOU GUYS ARE TOO #$%&ING FUNNY!!!!! MY GIRL FRIEND CAN'T FIGURE OUT WHY I KEEP BUSTING OUT LAUGHING WHILE SHE IS TRYING TO WATCH TV. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

just make sure the rabbit doesn't tie your rifle in a knot.... or make a super barrel so you shoot yourself in the a$$


----------

